# New GBR babies :)



## DigzTheBeatz (Dec 6, 2010)

My rams spawned again. Very quickly I might ad. At first I thought they were eating this drop, but it turns out they just sucked them up in their mouths and moved them. 

Anyways, I have some questions. How often should I keep doing water changes? I've been doing about 25-30% every 2-3 days. The eggs hatched a couple days ago. They aren't free swimming yet. I know it will still be a few days before they are free swimming. How do I feed them when they can't swim to get it? I have some food, but they are not in a place where the food will fall. How often should I feed them? Should the parents stay with them the whole time? 

I'm so excited. This is my first successful GBR spawn. It's cute to watch the parents take care of the wrigglers. They moved them from the flat top of the bridge to the anchor part of a fake plant that is floating instead of stuck in the gravel. When one falls the parents are on it. They suck the baby up their mouth and spit them back out with the others. I can't wait to see how many there will be.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! I don't know much about raising rams, but I've learned some. Feed them something like hikari first bites. Feed them when they're schooling. They should be free swimming in a day or two. Be careful cleaning the container. Do you have gravel in that tank? The fry may get stuck in the gravel.


----------



## DigzTheBeatz (Dec 6, 2010)

I have some fry food. They will be fine waiting until they are free swimming? I have gravel in the tank. I just wont vacuum it as often.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If you are keeping them with mom and dad its much easier. The parents will keep them away from the siphon and bring them to the food or bring the food to them. Keep up with water changes and increase them a bit since you will be feeding more but be careful with temp and dechlor. Don't feed at all until they are moving in a 'swarm' or 'cloud' and not bouncing on the bottom. Twice a day minimum, but more is better. If you've overfed, change more water.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

instead of using a siphon , use a glass so as not to suck up any fry..
remember to mix the fry food with some tank water and shake it up and then pour it in the water..good to see they spawned again....gonna have to buy some from you when they get big enough....


----------



## DigzTheBeatz (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks emc7 and lohachata! I can't wait until they start swimming around! The only fry I have ever had were platies. Should be soon that they will start swimming around.


----------



## bchbum16 (Jun 21, 2011)

Jealousy!!! I can't wait til mine spawn!!! I'd love to keep hearing how your fry are doing and how you are taking care of them! Congrats though!


----------



## DigzTheBeatz (Dec 6, 2010)

The babies are MIA today. I don't see them in the usual spot. Hoping the parents just moved them, but they seem to be fighting today. Looks like he's going after her mostly. I bought some java moss for the parents to hide the babies in. I hope they move them there.


----------



## bchbum16 (Jun 21, 2011)

uh oh... hoping for the best!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

look digz ; sit your butt down and quit fussin...it is very common for most cichlids to eat their first few spawns...what the heck ; Cronus ate his kids...except for one...lol
this is just like becoming a parent...a very anxious time.....like i said..set up a 15 gallon just for the pair with a few dwarf cories...dark natural gravel with plants..sponge or undergravel filtration , some driftwood and a few hiding places...a 4" clay flowerpot on it's side with a flat smooth piece of stone right in front of it...
just relax and keep em happy.....lol


----------

